# 2010 Accident Compliation



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2010)

Basically this video simply says... for 2011... DRIVE SAFER! And watch out for those IDJITS that don't know the meaning of the words! 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d27_1293529810


----------



## First Action (Dec 30, 2010)

How ironic, '

just today I saw a lady putting on her lipstick while moving at about 100km/hour on the freeway. She only stopped that to pick up her phone


----------

